# Xmas Siggy for Charles



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's my Christmas Siggy, provided by Wojtek. Comments ????

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Wojtek, has done it again! Lovely work Wojtek!!!

How was your Thanksgiving Charles?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

aarrrgghhh!!! He beat me to it!! I was going to do the exact same thing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> aarrrgghhh!!! He beat me to it!! I was going to do the exact same thing.



Do I sense a Rivalry!


----------

